# 2 Dwarfs for adoption-need home



## Marion at Underwoodfarms (Jan 30, 2006)

Greetings!

I have acquired two dwarfs over the years-long story. I am finding myself in the position where I need to find a adoptive home for them. One is a Gelding and one is a mare. They are typical severe dwarfs, tiny, bad bites and legs. They are very bonded to each other and can not and should not be separated. The gelding gets around well the mare has bad days but also gets around. They are high maintence needing a complete feed, frequent farrier and regular dental work. They are approximately 4-5 years old and have no life threatening problems currently.

If you can open your heart and farm to these special little horses please e-mail me directly. I am not charging money for them but there will be an adoption contract where they must be returned to me if you can no longer keep them. Experience and references will be required.

Please respond directly to me at [email protected]

web site- www.avi-sci.com/underwoodfarms

THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 1, 2006)

You might try Hearts & Hooves in Texas. They do therapy and I know they lost one there dwarfs recently and was looking for another. They are a wonderful organization that does alot of good. You can email them at

Email:

[email protected]

They might be interested in adopting your dwarfs.


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 2, 2006)

We are currently working with the owner to get these darlings into Canada.

If all goes well they will have a wonderful home with lots of love & attention.


----------



## bevann (Feb 2, 2006)

I would also suggest Veronique at Hearts&Hooves near Austin Texas.She is not too far from Tony Greaves at Little America.I donated a dwarf Chester a few years ago and then went to visit.Her animals have a marvelous home.They are well cared for and she is so knowlegable about dwarf care&issues.She would not separate the 2 little buddies.She does hospice care Ronald Mcdonald house and other therapy with her animals.The Minis are housebroken and so loved.I don't know what else you have in mind, but Hearts&Hooves is like a heaven on earth for special needs Minis.I also donated 2 other Minis&send them donations quite frequently.You can check out their web site at www.Heartsand Hooves. org. Good luck with the little guys


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 2, 2006)

I sent a email to Veronique and she is definitely interested in adopting your dwarfsa nd she said she would more then gladly sign your adoption agreement. She said she would love to give them a home........


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 3, 2006)

Quick update!

:aktion033: Toad & Sweet Pea have arrived safely in their new home in Ontario.

They are both cute as bugs ears :new_shocked: Just adorable!!!

We




:



:



: them!!

Promise to post pics over the weekend



:


----------



## virginia (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh Sandy, Congratulations. Will check back this weekend to see the pictures. You go girl!!!

Ginny StP


----------



## tifflunn (Mar 4, 2006)

:bgrin :aktion033: Waiting to see pictures :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## Mini Lover (Mar 4, 2006)

They are the cutest little things.



: I sat with them for about an hour yesterday. Today I will be making them all purtty and then taking some pictures.



: Well I am off to get ready to go to the barn.

-Nicole


----------



## painthorselover (Mar 19, 2006)

hi,

i have a rescue orginazition.people are always looking for dwarfs to love on!


----------



## Mini Lover (Mar 22, 2006)

Over March Break our little Munchkins recieved a lot of lovin.



: We groomed and loved them. They are so sweet. Here are some pics.

Devon and Toad:






and Katie and Sweet Pea:






Thanks for letting me share.





-Nicole


----------



## lilfoot (Mar 22, 2006)

: :aktion033: AWWW!! :aktion033:



:

There's our darling dwarfie Munchkins



:

We sure do love them.

hopefully Underwood takes a peek!


----------



## Gini (Mar 22, 2006)

Sandi and Nicole.

Thank you for the picture of the beautiful little one's. :aktion033: :aktion033: They are doing so well!!!


----------



## Devon (Apr 9, 2006)

Aww haha those little guys are so great we love them!Toad is soo cute he always nickers when you walk away he is so darn cute!haha theres that picturte of me and him he looks cute



: LOL I love them!they seem pretty happy!


----------



## virginia (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds and looks like a marriage made in heaven. Thank you for opening your heart to these guys.


----------



## lilfoot (Apr 14, 2006)

No problem there. They are extremely easy to



:

These darlings have many admirers here...even a few parents!


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh, congrats, they are wonderful, I can't wait to meet them in person!



: :aktion033:


----------

